

My competitor made my app promo video for free - NonUmemoto
http://plumshell.com/2013/12/17/my-competitor-made-my-app-promo-video-for-free/

======
lyndonh
I thought you had to have a paid account to put up commercial videos like this
on Vimeo ?

------
keithpeter
Reflects well on the people who made the video and no doubt that will help
them launch something new. Win/win sort of situation given the market failure
of the competitor application.

------
ozh
Nice way to say "happy new year" :)

------
meira
Genial!

